# Lets explode this persons phone with happy b-day texts!



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I just found this ad on ksl http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=25774208&cat=272&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=9 lets all do it :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You really are bored, aren't you.
-/|\\--/|\\-


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

GaryFish said:


> You really are bored, aren't you.
> -/|\\--/|\\-


You bet your pancakes I am:grin:


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I tried but the ad's been removed....


----------

